# my artwork for all to view has taken awhile



## mockmickey (Jul 30, 2007)

my name is mockmickey and am wood artist from queensland australia, the works I have listed have taken myself 10 years to do. they are for everyone to view.please visit www.mockmickey.com.thankyou to lumberjocks for helping me to achieve this.
mark mockmickey


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You are a great addition to this group of people. Welcome.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

welcome to LJ. I have been following your work on eBay for some time. Have you contacted www.taunton.com to see if there is interest in posting your work in their Finewoodworking magazine ?
if anyone should have there product listed in there, your work needs to be there. Regards, DAN

.... link.... to FW


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, welcome.

I love your work!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Beautiful pieces - They are truly works of art. Good luck selling them.


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

10 years? you should be able to knock them out in a couple of days … sorry I guess your pieces are not the cheap factory stampings.

Breath taking *Beautiful* is what these are. I have a few local woodworkers that i will pass your website onto.

Thansk for posting and welcome to LJ's


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

10 years of brilliancy and talent!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree..they should be pictured in some magazine. Great work.


----------



## Branden (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the site and pictures of your work!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes Mock, they are truely beautiful. Keep us posted as to how the sales are going. 
By the way…How much time did it take you to make each one?


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW!!
Impressive craftsmanship!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

I got nuthin.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Great piece!! I looked at your web page interesting work keep it up


----------

